# I need help, ASAP!!



## AlternaChic2002 (Feb 29, 2008)

****EDIT: FIXED!!*** I need help, ASAP!!*

I have a 2008 Jetta that came equipped with a 6-CD Changer AND an iPod adaptor in the armrest console between the front seats. I am making an 8-hour trip from Baltimore, MD to Myrtle Beach, SC this coming weekend, and purchased my first iPod with my stimulus check last night. The iPod is a Classic model with 80GB of space. I synced it to my home pc last night, updated the software, and loaded all of my music (only about 3 gigs worth) and it works fine. I decided to test it in my car just now, and the iPod recognizes the car, but the stereo will not load the iPod data. The iPod screen shows the VW logo and says it's playing my songs before the backlight goes out, but the stereo in my car continues to play the radio or CD (I've tried in both modes) like the iPod's not there.
Do I need to take the car back to the dealership and have them look at it, or is there something I can do? I desperately need this working by Sunday morning... :'(

EDIT: I researched this a bit more after posting, and found a notation somewhere that stated the CD changer must be disabled for the iPod adaptor to work. This didn't seem quite right considering most people aren't car-savvy enough to know how to disconnect electronics wiring in their cars, so I decided to take an alternate route - I removed the 3 CDs I had in the changer, and tried connecting the iPod again, and it worked.
























_Modified by AlternaChic2002 at 7:04 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

is the CD changer that you're reffering to one peice with the radio?


----------



## AlternaChic2002 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes, it is factory installed and came with the car. My stereo has 4 modes - FM, AM, CD, and SAT (for Sirius Satellite Radio). The CD mode is for the 6-CD Changer.


----------

